# Are we to pray the Lord's Prayer in Public Worship (according to the RPW)?



## Romans922 (Jul 24, 2009)

Is the Lord's Prayer to be (or can it be) prayed during Public Worship? Does this fall in line with the RPW?


----------



## ADKing (Jul 24, 2009)

The Westminster Directory of Public Worship States: 

_And because the prayer which Christ taught his disciples is not only a pattern of prayer, but itself a most comprehensive prayer, we recommend it also to be used in the prayers of the church._

My own understanding (and preference) would be that it should be used on occasion and not every week as it would become too repetitive. I voted "other" for that reason.


----------



## DTK (Jul 24, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Is the Lord's Prayer to be (or can it be) prayed during Public Worship? Does this fall in line with the RPW?



Matthew 6 is the exegetical basis for the Lord's prayer being a pattern for prayer, whereas Luke 11:2 gives us the exegetical basis for praying it as a prayer...

_So He said to them, "When you pray, *say*: Our Father in heaven, Hallowed be Your name. Your kingdom come. Your will be done On earth as it is in heaven... _

DTK


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree with Josh. We certainly can pray the Lord's Prayer in worship. But we shouldn't make that mandatory. What I do in Sunday morning worship is conclude the pastoral prayer with a unison Lord's Prayer.


----------



## Reepicheep (Jul 24, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I agree with Josh. We certainly can pray the Lord's Prayer in worship. But we shouldn't make that mandatory. What I do in Sunday morning worship is conclude the pastoral prayer with a unison Lord's Prayer.



What do you mean "shouldn't make it mandatory"? If it's in the liturgy shouldn't each worshiper participate? Why put it in the liturgy if not?

Maybe I'm misunderstanding you.


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 24, 2009)

We do in our church worship. I'm a little confused though. If something is apart of the RPW, why isn't it mandatory? If it isn't apart of the RPW, then it shouldn't be done. It was my understanding that we are not to put anything in worship that isn't specifically commanded to be there nor are we to leave out anything specifically commanded to be put in there....I thought that *was* the RPW.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 24, 2009)

God has commanded that we pray in worship. He has not commanded that we use the Lord's Prayer every Sunday. Everyone should participate in prayer, even if only the pastor is praying out loud. Josh understood me correctly. All I am saying is that Jesus said that we should pray like this (the Lord's Prayer). He didn't say that we are limited only to these particular words in prayer.


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, I think my mind operates too constrictively on subjects like this.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jul 24, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> I agree with Josh. We certainly can pray the Lord's Prayer in worship. But we shouldn't make that mandatory. What I do in Sunday morning worship is conclude the pastoral prayer with a unison Lord's Prayer.



This is also what I do as well.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 24, 2009)

The Westminster Larger Catechism says that it may be prayed as a prayer as long as understanding, faith, and other graces are necessary when praying it.


----------



## raekwon (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm interested in the reasons those who've said "No" answered in that way.


----------



## Cranmer1959 (Jul 24, 2009)

The Lord's Prayer is a direct quote from the Bible. WHY wouldn't you pray it every Sunday??


----------



## Curt (Jul 24, 2009)

Joshua said:


> greenbaggins said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Josh. We certainly can pray the Lord's Prayer in worship. But we shouldn't make that mandatory. What I do in Sunday morning worship is conclude the pastoral prayer with a unison Lord's Prayer.
> ...



We also follow this pattern.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Jul 24, 2009)

Reciting the Lord's Prayer at the close of our pastoral prayer is a way to approach my Father along side my brothers and sisters


----------

